# consegnamo o consegniamo?



## Heliand

Ciao!! Secondo voi queste due forme sono entrambe corrette per la prima persona plurale di CONSEGNARE?


----------



## vale10184

per me è giusta la seconda:"consegniamo"


----------



## mariasilvia

consegniamo (presente) consegnammo (passato remoto)


----------



## BlueWolf

Credo che troverai utile questo link 

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=6630&ctg_id=93


----------



## Heliand

Grazie a tutti! Interessante link BlueWolf!! Grazie!!!


----------



## Kraus

Pubblicità: cosa ne pensa Cesare Marchi? (Spero che la citazione sia ammessa)

"I verbi in _-gnare_ hanno seminato, con la conroversa desinenza in _-gniamo_ e _-gnamo_, fiere discordie fra gli specialisti, alcuni dei quali suggeriscono di sopprimere la _i _e scrivere: 

     noi accompagnamo, noi sognamo

altri la difendono a spada tratta. Che fare? Forse è meglio conservarla, non fosse altro per evitare che, una volta codificata la sua sparizione dai verbi in _-gnare_, essa venga ufficialmente bandita, per analogia, anche da tutti gli altri verbi, sotto l'incalzare dei dialetti che, al presente indicativo di _stare_, dicono _stemo_ e _stamo _per _stiamo_. (...) A questo riguardo è stata formulata una salomonica proposta: si dica _accompagnamo _per il presente indicativo, e _accompagniamo _per il presente congiuntivo." (Cesare Marchi, Impariamo l'Italiano)


----------



## mariasilvia

per conto mio sono d'accordo con Marchi, amo le forme conservative del nostro italiano che, invece, sotto la forte incidenza dei mezzi mediatici tende ad uniformarsi in un proto-dialetto nazionale per lo più sgrammaticato.


----------



## Akire72

Secomdo me è molto semplice: la radice del verbo è
CONSEGN- 
il suffisso per la 2° pers. pl. della 1° coniugazione è 
-IAMO

Penso che consegniamo non faccia una piega!

Mi è sorto un dubbio simile con AUTORIZZIAMO: z semplice o doppia, visto che zio e zia non voglio la doppia? Basta trovare la radice del verbo...


----------



## claudine2006

Akire72 said:


> Secomdo me è molto semplice: la radice del verbo è
> CONSEGN-
> il suffisso per la 2° pers. pl. della 1° coniugazione è
> -IAMO
> 
> Penso che consegniamo non faccia una piega!
> 
> Mi è sorto un dubbio simile con AUTORIZZIAMO: z semplice o doppia, visto che zio e zia non voglio la doppia? Basta trovare la radice del verbo...


Sono d'accordo. Basta guardare radice e desinenza.


----------



## Heliand

Ho trovato anche questo...
da http://www.garzantilinguistica.it/dubbi_ita.html

"Consegnamo/ consegniamo :
Nei *verbi* con tema uscente in _-gn_, alla prima persona plurale di indicativo e congiuntivo e alla seconda plurale del congiuntivo, la _i_ della desinenza viene assorbita dal suono gn.
Può essere opportuno mantenerla graficamente per analogia con tutti gli altri indicativi e congiuntivi in _-iamo_ e con i congiuntivi in _-iate_, ma forme come _consegnamo_ o _consegnate_ *non* possono comunque essere considerate erronee".


----------



## claudine2006

Heliand said:


> Ho trovato anche questo...
> da http://www.garzantilinguistica.it/dubbi_ita.html
> 
> "Consegnamo/ consegniamo :
> Nei *verbi* con tema uscente in _-gn_, alla prima persona plurale di indicativo e congiuntivo e alla seconda plurale del congiuntivo, la _i_ della desinenza viene assorbita dal suono gn.
> Può essere opportuno mantenerla graficamente per analogia con tutti gli altri indicativi e congiuntivi in _-iamo_ e con i congiuntivi in _-iate_, ma forme come _consegnamo_ o _consegnate_ *non* possono comunque essere considerate erronee".


Altra "accettazione forzosa" nata dagli errori dei più, per tornare al discorso di sempre.


----------



## Heliand

Già claudine,la mia domanda era nata proprio perchè avevo visto usare entrambe queste forme, e non capivo se CONSEGNAMO era errore o no.


----------



## claudine2006

Heliand said:


> Già claudine,la mia domanda era nata proprio perchè avevo visto usare entrambe queste forme, e non capivo se CONSEGNAMO era errore o no.


L'avevo immaginato. Sono dubbi che possono sorgere.


----------



## Heliand

Prima di scappare a prendere il bus, ringrazio di cuore tutti quanti!!
Chissà che non mi sorgano altri dubbi per domani!! Grazie ancora


----------



## vale10184

per me è giusto CONSEGNIAMO


----------



## fiorilù

buona la prima....


----------



## jazyk

> per conto mio sono d'accordo con Marchi, amo *le forme conservative* del nostro italiano che, invece, sotto la forte incidenza dei mezzi mediatici *tende* ad uniformarsi in un proto-dialetto nazionale per lo più sgrammaticato.


----------



## claudine2006

mariasilvia said:


> Per conto mio sono d'accordo con Marchi, amo le forme conservative del nostro italiano che, invece, sotto la forte incidenza dei mezzi mediatici tende ad uniformarsi in un proto-dialetto nazionale per lo più sgrammaticato.


Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te (e con Marchi).


----------



## Fabrizio_

sono anch'io un reazionario conservatore, ma ecco la lingua dell'uso che si impone: su Google "consegnamo" dichiara 82.600 ricorrenze; "consegniamo" invece 61.900...


----------



## chlapec

Per rassicurarvi (alcuni): cento per cento degli studenti stranieri che impariamo l'italiano scriviamo *consegniamo* (sotto la minaccia di prenderci un brutto voto!). 
Eccoci, allora, un serbatoio inaspettato delle forme conservative.


----------

